# Yorkshire Chemicals, Kirkstall Road, Leeds-visited Feb 2008.



## sqwasher (May 9, 2008)

Finally got my act into gear & sorted my main office/front labs/IT pics!  Not posted them anywhere before so thought i'd better get my arse into gear now! I'll put some of the rest of the site in first but i hope i don't make it too photo heavy! Shame it's on it's way out/down now as it was a suprisingly photographic place! Enjoy....

S SHED...































M SHED...






























The front of shop (so to speak)...




































If you've got this far then thanks! A couple of older pics by way of a treat!
















Cheers


----------



## Neosea (May 9, 2008)

Excellent photo's, thanks


----------



## enrashid (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, great photos. I love the sink/flowers shot!


----------



## Foxylady (May 9, 2008)

Superb pics, Sqwasher. Love that wooden box. It looks like an artist's painting case and the little tubs look like pots of enamel, but they probably aren't!  Really like pic 9 with the wheels.


----------



## pdtnc (May 9, 2008)

Liking the third shot down...

Looks like a huge robot butt hole


----------



## sqwasher (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's comments!   pdtnc-that 3rd shot is the underside of the coneshaped vessel thats the furthest one in pic 2. I was layed on the florr on top of all the crap to get it!


----------



## Squirrell911 (May 10, 2008)

Its a durty old hole but a good visit nontheless Zerocool and i did it not long back.


----------



## fezzyben (May 10, 2008)

I love the 6th pic especially the retoricle question


----------



## Bryag (May 17, 2008)

Brilliant Sqwasher. That "mural" in picture 6 is "quite" disturbing

Cracking explore mate.


----------

